# It&#039;s so dry!!!



## ghunter90 (Apr 14, 2016)

I've been out once around Lincoln area lake. Ground was so hard don't see how anything could push through. Hope we get all the rain forecasted this weekend and next week. Anyone having any luck?


----------



## shroommasterb (Apr 25, 2013)

I went out to my best river spots in SE Nebraska, nothing yet, not even any tiny greys. super dry. They usually pop here first so I will prolly wait until after the rain this weekend. It will be interesting this year on the river however. It flooded over 20 ft high for a week last spring, the landscape and tree piles have changed. I wonder if this will help or hurt the mushroom harvest this yr?


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

They are finding them all over. Go check out Facebook. Nebraska morels is the name of the Facebook page. Go take a gander at everyone's posts. It's crazy I have no idea where people are finding these at. Especially in western Douglas County.


----------



## ghunter90 (Apr 14, 2016)

How do I post pics?


----------



## ghunter90 (Apr 14, 2016)

Struck out today. Anybody having any luck?


----------



## shroomanitutanka (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes. The rain worked. Found 42 nice greys and Eyes On The Ground found about 15 nice greys transitioning to yellow, although his eyes aren't as good as when he was a younger buck! Just sautéed them and had them with some prime rib &amp; asparagus. Oh and a glass of 337 Cab.


----------



## ghunter90 (Apr 14, 2016)

Still striking out around Lincoln lakes. Going to head east closer to river on friday. Anyone finding any near lincoln?


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Desoto bend


----------

